# Máy sưởi dầu Công nghệ Nhật Bản, lắp ráp Asia



## laodaigia (8/1/19)

Các thiết bị máy sưởi dầu .Được thiết kế hiện đại nhất đem lại Máy sưởi dầu tối sưởi ấm nhờ các thanh máy sưởi chất lượng cao đem lại cảm giác sưởi ấm tốt làm ấm cực tốt. Sản phẩm là Sản phẩm được các bà mẹ đặc biệt yêu thích năm 2019 vì rất hữu ích khi có thể nhanh chóng hong khô tã em bé vào mừa mưa. Nhiều cấp độ cho bạn chọn lựa.





​
*Máy sưởi dầu Saiko OR-5213T*

- Công suất 2500W, 13 thanh sưởi

công nghệ sưởi bằng chế độ Turbo sưởi ấm cực nhanh giữ ấm cho da, điều hòa khí nóng.

- Có chế độ turbo sưởi ấm cực nhanh

- Model: OR-5213T

- 3 mức công suất: thấp/ vừa/ cao với 9 mức nhiệt độ.

- Loại: Máy sưởi dầu 13 thanh

- Có chức năng hẹn giờ tắt mở

Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc

- Không đốt cháy oxy trong phòng

Bảo hành: 18 tháng

- Bộ khung phơi quần áo kèm theo

- Nguồn điện: 220~50Hz

- Có hộp chứa dây gọn gàng an toàn

- Có đèn chỉ thị chế độ hoạt động

có tác dụng truyền dẫn nhiệt tốt và đặc biệt là không bị tiêu hao trong suốt quá trình sử dụng nên không phải thay thế hoặc đổ thêm.

Máy ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại khi sử dụng dầu tuần hoàn trong máy.

màn hình LCD thiết kế hiện đại, hiển thị mức công suất, hẹn giờ…

làm nóng không khí trong không gian căn phòng.

Khi khởi động máy các tấm sưởi sẽ được làm nóng lên và truyền nhiệt qua dầu ra môi trường bên ngoài

không đốt cháy oxy cũng như không làm khô da như các thiết bị sưởi khác.

đặc biệt phù hợp cho những gia đình có người cao tuổi và trẻ nhỏ

Hướng Dẫn Sử Dụng Máy Sưởi An Toàn

- Vệ sinh máy theo định kỳ, không để nước vào máy.

- Không để máy quá sát tường, cách tường ít nhấ 30cm, đặt biệt là 2 mặt bên chứa dầu, nếu không sẽ ảnh hưởng đến hiệu suất sưởi ấm.

Để máy sưởi cách xa giường, màn cửa, đồ nội thất và các vật liệu dễ cháy ít nhất là 1m

Không sử dụng máy sưởi ở khu vực có nước tràn dễ gây chập, cháy và rò rỉ điện.

Không được bẻ cong hoặc tách các thanh của máy sưởi dầu.

Chú ý với trẻ em khi sử dụng máy sưởi dầu.

Không được để dây nguồn tiếp xúc với những nơi ẩm ướt, các vật nóng và không để dây điện bị xoắn và không cho trẻ em gần máy sưởi.

Máy sưởi chỉ sử dụng trong phòng.

Sau khi làm sạch bụi bẩn, làm sạch một ít dầu bám trên bề mặt của máy sưởi.


Ngoài cung cấp quạt trần kdkra chúng tôi còn có quạt trần panasonic cực tốt. Mỗi sản phẩm quạt trần của chúng tôi đều thể hiện được phong cách sống của người dùng tiện nghi của người sử dụng khi dùng quạt trần panaasonic và thân thiện với môi trường thông qua các sản phẩm mới tại đây QUẠT TRẦN PANASONIC
LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI
29H Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
024.6291.2326
0964.73.11.22 - 090.820.89.86 - 098.208.39.28




​
Máy Sưởi Dầu FujiE OFR6511 Thế Hệ Mới Máy sưởi dầu cao cấp Fujie

Xuất xứ :1Công nghệ Nhật Bản, lắp ráp Asia

o Điện áp/Tần số: 220/240V / 50/60Hz

o Có hộp chứa tinh dầu thơm

Có thể đặt trong phòng bếp, phòng khách, phòng ngủ phòng đọc sách

giá cạnh tranh nhất, chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất.

Sản phẩm có giàn phơi quần áo tiện lợi trong mọi điều kiện sử dụng.


----------

